# Planning 1974 Datsun 260z Conversion



## DanielLongstreet (Aug 30, 2012)

I ran across this site and was impressed with the amount of knowledge that has been gathered in one place. I've officially started my EV project (purchased a car) and thought I would start a thread with my objectives and how I think I'll get there. 

*Skill Level:* B.S. in EE and I do most on my own car repairs
*EV Range:* At first about 15-20 miles, preferably ~50miles

*Vehicle:* 1974 Datsun 260z
*Motor:* Used forklift motor (Still need to find)
*Speed Controller:* Design/Build myself (hey I am a EE after all)
*Battery Charger:* Design/Build myself (goal is to be able to plug in the EV recharge stations around town)
*Clutch:* Yes


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Good donor car! Do you have pic of yours?

Two more important thing:

-Budget
-Performance expect (race car or golf cart?)


----------



## DanielLongstreet (Aug 30, 2012)

*Sellers pic:*


----------



## DanielLongstreet (Aug 30, 2012)

*Budget:* Less than $3000
*Performance:* Better than a golf cart, something like a basic ford escort

Due to my budget I think this will be more of a get the minimum stuff to make it work project leaving room for improvements in the future. For instance I just need enough power to get to work and back (round trip ~10 miles) until I can purchase additional batteries.

I think the biggest challenge for me will be getting the motor to couple to the transmission.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Ummm! 3K$ seem a bit short for your goal.
May Be doable if you build controller and charger for a very low cost. And of course, if you can find a good used forklift motor for few $$$.
After that, I suggest to you to invest a good 2K$ in small capacity lithium battery.



DanielLongstreet said:


> I think the biggest challenge for me will be getting the motor to couple to the transmission.


By chance, many member here are good in mecanic and not so good in electric. Just ask advice!
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...g-adapter-measurement-blueprinti-55509p2.html


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Great choise of car!!

I would suggest the Open Revolt controller which is a 500A 144V (max) controller. The design is open source so is readily available, just Google it. You can either get the boards made and source all compoents yourself or but a kit from PaulandSabrina's EV stuff, again Google it and they'll come up. Paul is great and very helpful. The kit costs $600 and you'd build it in less than a a week of evening and weekends with your background and skills. Or, as an EE, you might use the Open Revolt design and build build your own based on that principal...depends on your requirements and timescales.

For a total budget of $3000 you'll need to source old lead acid batteries or use cheap marine/leisure batteries but do plan to replace these after a year. Yabert's right, with your modest range and performance requirements a small lithium pack is possible...which you could then add to as funds and requirements allow/dictate.

Don't be too worried about the mechanics of things as there are lots of resources and details on line to describe what you need to do and there are some awesome mechanical guys on here who would be happy to offer advice. Go for it and learn as you go.

Good luck and I very much look forward to following the build!!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## DanielLongstreet (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information on the open revolt, I'll check it out. Yea the $3000 "limit" might end up growing as I get closer to finishing.
My next task at hand is finding the right motor. I'm planning on checking out a forklift scrap yard in town to see what they have.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## cruceno21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good timing I checked out this board again... I debated an electric conversion before, and am thinking about it again... I have a 75 Datsun Z right now that needs a rebuild and cost for cost... I might just do a conversion instead. 

In HS I was on a team that built small single person electric go karts and bikes... so I know some of the principles, just never tackled a full car... 

I wonder if anyone has made a sample template of a motor mount for a Z? I know I have seen some other Datsun Zs that were electric. 

Keep us posted on your progress! Where are you located (I'm in Indiana)


----------



## DanielLongstreet (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi cruceno21,
I haven't seen a template, but I plan on using the metal plate that goes between the clutch and motor as a template. I'm in Oregon, have you started a page for your build?

Daniel


----------



## cruceno21 (Nov 9, 2010)

I haven't started a page as I am not 100% sure on this yet... I am trying to weigh out tax benefits, costs and if I can get help around here for stuff I can't do... I am in South Bend, IN. I will follow your project, might want to get copies of whatever design you do for mounts. 

Thanks!


----------

